
Show HN: Let people know you are featured on Product Hunt - nicholas15
https://hypeok.com/onph/
======
sweb
In step 4 the subscribe line says "Subscribe to get announced when we lunch."
This should probably say "Subscribe to get notified when we launch." or
something like that.

